# Job based clothing allowance



## maison (29 Sep 2007)

Is it true that if you teach/lecture you can claim tax credits on a clothing allowance? If so how do you do this?


----------



## Me&mi (29 Sep 2007)

Yes it's true. Just ring up the tax office and they put it on your PAYE allowances.  Think it's about(not sure of the exact amount) €600 at 20%.  ie €120 in reality.


----------



## webtax (29 Sep 2007)

Me&mi said:


> Yes it's true. Just ring up the tax office and they put it on your PAYE allowances.  Think it's about(not sure of the exact amount) €600 at 20%.  ie €120 in reality.



is this separate to the expenses in employment credit teachers get which is a general one, not related to clothing allowance?


----------



## Me&mi (30 Sep 2007)

Actually probably not Webtax.  I've done both teaching and working in a hosp and you get more of a tax credit as a teacher.  I just assumed it was for clothing as in hosp work it's supposed to be for uniforms ect.


----------



## Traceybere (1 Oct 2007)

Is the clothing allowance you are talking about only for teacher or can other people apply for it?


----------



## Thrifty (2 Oct 2007)

Only appears to be teachers and those in that kindof field- i was entitled to it when i did some supervision work a few years ago and only realise what the benefit was when it stopped the following year when i got a different job. Don't know why the allowance was ever given - must be for those leather patches that were needed on the elbows of the jackets to show you were a teacher!


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2007)

This is known as the flat-rate expenses allowance.

See here:

[broken link removed]


----------

